# Calling coyotes



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have called coyotes a little bit and enjoy it. But seems like it is always out on the low land, sage brush type terrain. I am curious on calling for them in the mountains. I see them a lot when looking for elk or deer in higher elevations, but do any of you call for them up there. Maybe different techniques? It is a lot closer for me to drive up the canyon.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've tried it quite a bit. It seems they take abit longer to respond. I usually don't have as much luck either even though I know there are coyotes there.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Encounters will be closer.
If possible put your face to the wind (or 1/4 wind), with you back to an area they won't cross to get behind you. Such as an open field, highway, etc. Force them to come in, but be aware they will use every terrain feature to get in close.
Look for choke points in woods, drainage ditches, etc. that you can cover.
Start your calls at a lower volume. They may be a lot closer than out on the flats or rolling hills.
They run long routes of many miles, so just because they aren't there one day doesn't mean they won't be there the next. Just don't burn out one area by overcalling.


----------

